# Nissian Sentra 2013 Tail Lights Fuse



## dustindtx (Jul 30, 2018)

Where is the tail light fuse and which box is it in? My tail lights are out and I believe it’s the fuse. Can’t find nothing with tail lamp or nothing that sounds similar. Thanks , nissian Sentra 13


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The fuse for the tail lights is a 10A fuse located in the IPDM box that's next to the battery. When standing in front of the car, the fuse should be second one from the back of the box.


----------

